# Ph Way Low!!



## bznuts (Jul 15, 2008)

:holysheep: *i need some help and i am flipping out*. well i finally got a ph tester and my plants are in soil with a ph ranging from 4.5-6!!! way low!!! 

*is there any way to raise the ph quickly??* because they are going to be flowering soon and harvested around columbus day!* lime could take up to 3 months to see results! am i screwed or what!!?*  

pleas help guys, THANKS!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 15, 2008)

disolve baking soda in water and water your plants with it.. 1 tbsp per gallon. add a little more if your ph doesn't come back up to around 6.5. i've never done this but i've read alot about it. seems to be a safe way for a quick fix. i'd wait for others to chime in for more ideas.. good luck


----------



## bznuts (Jul 15, 2008)

hey thanks slo!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 15, 2008)

after you add it wait for a few hours or over night before adding more.. it can take a little while to top out from what i've read.. it might read 6.1 right after but in two hours it could be alot higher so i would go slow.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 15, 2008)

Lime lime lime lime lime

to buffer the soil.

Goodluck


----------



## bznuts (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks puff. 

well after consulting with a buddy of mine i decided to do a flush, pure water, flush. buddy told me he had the same problem so he flushed with tap water and his ph jumped. 

i heard that lime can take two to three months to adjust the ph of soil. is that true? 

well i hope the tap water will hadle the job by flushing out the medium and dismissing the salt build up caused by heavy feeding. i guess i will check the ph again in the morning and if i dont see a raise then i will try the baking soda method.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 15, 2008)

good luck. let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## Passenger (Jul 16, 2008)

actually I would recommend dolomite lime over garden lime it will add magnesium and calcium which are vital.


----------



## jeffca (Jul 16, 2008)

does NPK and Calcium (nutes) bring the pH up or down?


----------



## Passenger (Jul 16, 2008)

jeffca said:
			
		

> does NPK and Calcium (nutes) bring the pH up or down?



Sulfur lowers the pH so Iron Sulphate will lower pH

While Lime raises the pH, Dolomite is just lime with Magnesium and Calcium


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

okay friends,  this is bznuts thread....bznuts...when you flush with h2o be sure to do 3 time to soil..(  3 gallon container= 9  gallon water to flush)..good luck keep us posted


----------



## bznuts (Jul 16, 2008)

jeffca said:
			
		

> does NPK and Calcium (nutes) bring the pH up or down?


 
i am pretty sure it is down. thats why i flushed my gurls today- because i have been feeding them like crazy and i think the build up of nutes is causing the ph to drop.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 16, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> okay friends, this is bznuts thread....bznuts...when you flush with h2o be sure to do 3 time to soil..( 3 gallon container= 9 gallon water to flush)..good luck keep us posted


 
cool well i flushed them today with *plenty *of water. i will check the ph in the morning and let you guys know what the deal is... if this doesnt work its baking soda time...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

need to let the medium dry out completely then take reading my friend..what size container?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> disolve baking soda in water and water your plants with it.. 1 tbsp per gallon. add a little more if your ph doesn't come back up to around 6.5. i've never done this but i've read alot about it. seems to be a safe way for a quick fix. i'd wait for others to chime in for more ideas.. good luck


 
hey slowmo77..where are you reading this?..Im interested in the research thanks


----------



## bznuts (Jul 16, 2008)

they are in the ground. 

my ph tester says it wants the soil moist but far from "wet".


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

4u2smoke- just type in raising ph with baking soda in your goggle search also try lowering ph with vinager.. lots of info on it good luck, you have to read alot of crap to find it but its there.

i always mix a little dolomite lime in my soil and my ph stay pretty stable. so far.


----------



## Hick (Jul 16, 2008)

> While Lime raises the pH,


Lime works to _neutrelize_ thhe medium.. *7.0*


----------



## bznuts (Jul 16, 2008)

ok well i gave em a nice rinse with just water yesterday, and this morning i took a ph reading from the edge of the holes, which was the dryest area. just the plain tap water rinse jumped the ph up over night- now i am looking at a ph of about 6.  thank god!

so atleast im not freakin out no more!!
is a ph of 6 OK? or should i shoot for more like 7?
thanks guys for all your help... marijuana passion ROCKS!!:fid:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

ideal would be mid 6's no more than 6.8 i'd say.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 16, 2008)

Passenger said:
			
		

> actually I would recommend dolomite lime over garden lime it will add magnesium and calcium which are vital.


 
Also dolomite lime breaks down over time and doesnt get washed out like garden lime.
Always use dolomite lime.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 18, 2008)

well i gave the ladies a drink last night so im going to wait until later and get me another ph reading. i am hoping for a 6 at the least.

does the ph always seem to jump around depending on hom much u fertilize and how much your growth medium drains damaging mineral build up?

i picked up some "super leach" 0-0-1 by supernatural brand. will the use of this as i flush the ladies help keep my ph up? 
in other words, does the mineral build up from heavy feeding tend to lower ph?


and hey hick when u say that "Lime works to neutrelize thhe medium.. 7.0" 

do you mean that i should get the soil ready next year by mixing in lime before i plant to let the lime neutrelize the soil first?

smoke a fatty

       :2940th_rasta:


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2008)

bznuts said:
			
		

> well i gave the ladies a drink last night so im going to wait until later and get me another ph reading. i am hoping for a 6 at the least.
> 
> does the ph always seem to jump around depending on hom much u fertilize and how much your growth medium drains damaging mineral build up?
> 
> ...


  "I" like to ammend the holes in march or April, when possible.  That gives the lime and other beneficial organisms a few weeks to get "perking" before I put the plants i, un late May/early june.


----------

